
Eden (YC S15) Launches to Offer On-Demand Electronics Repair and Installation - jdubey
http://techcrunch.com/2015/05/28/yc-backed-eden-launches-to-offer-on-demand-electronics-repair-and-installation/
======
jordigg
If I understand well you set up a time with the customer, it's not "a la Uber"
right? Minimum 6 hours in advance.

I have read one of the founders had that pain with his family. Does any of the
founders work or have worked as IT Technician before? Have you ever
experienced the service by yourselves and perform the service before going
live to make sure you have a good workflow? There are many right now in this
space but, none seems to have the background to really make a difference.

As a "tech pro" myself is there a place to find more information about working
with you? How much does the tech earn x service? Is it related to the final
rating?

How do you compare yourself against Geekatoo, Techy, HelloTech, Convoy,
Boomtown...

Thanks and best of luck!

~~~
guymorita
Thanks so much for your question Jordigg. I’m one of the co-founders at Eden.
Each of the founders have been serving as tech support for their families for
their whole lives. Half of our team is very technical and we have been
building computers since middle school. While we have not worked as IT
technicians, we know our way around. In addition, Susie, our head of ops was
previously at Instacart where she had the experience of managing /
coordinating 100’s of contractors. We have tech pros in our office on a daily
basis and learn more about the how to improve our processes. We very much have
the intellectual curiosity, technical skills and operational background to
deliver a great experience to both our customers and tech pros.

In terms of employment, we would love to talk to you. We are bringing on the
bay area's best tech pros at the moment and it sounds like you have
experience! Compensation wise, our tech pros are all earning market rates and
increasing their total compensation through a greater volume of jobs. Please
email me at guy@edentech.co. I’d be happy to chat more and tell you what makes
us different.

~~~
jordigg
Thanks for your answer unfortunately I'm not from SF, not even from the US but
hope I can move soon. I'll be happy to give Eden a try once it's available
close to me. Continue the good work this summer :)

~~~
guymorita
Sounds great! Let us know when you arrive!

------
late2part
I hope this succeeds - I'm not fond of geeksquad, and using craigslist has
highly variable rates of quality. Joe - how are you sourcing your contractors,
and how can I be assured they deliver high quality?

~~~
susiexsun
Hi late2part. I'm Head of Ops here at Eden. All our Tech Pros have at least 5+
years of experience (no junior techs here) and go through a 4 step vetting
process that includes skills assessment, in-person meeting, and background
check. We accept less than 5% of Tech Pros who apply and customers rate Tech
Pros after every job, which creates accountability. Thanks for asking and I
hope you'll think of us when you need 5-Star service :)

~~~
dandanisaur
Customer ratings for the pros doesn't create accountability unless there is an
action behind it. What are you doing as a company to enforce accountability?

Anyways, congrats on YC and the launch.

EDIT: wanted to say that your site looks awesome and it's definitely nice to
see the language around how you are picking your hires.

------
jdubey
Hi all -- My name is Joe Du Bey, and I am the co-founder and CEO of Eden (YC
S15). I am happy to take any questions that you may have (or feedback, which
I'd love). Thanks!

------
enigami
Eden Team,

Congratulations on the Launch!! Though I personally cannot utilize your
service as I am staying far from where you guys are operating (India), I would
love to see such a professional solution available in my city. Any plans of
expanding to other countries like India, where the potential is huge
(considering the number of Smartphone, Computer and Other electronic gadgets
users). Let me know if you have any plans and I'll be happy to assist you.
Good Luck!!

------
kolev
Direct link to the website:
[https://www.edentech.co/](https://www.edentech.co/)

~~~
jdubey
Thanks, kolev!

------
flipmonk
There is a nagging horizontal scroll bug on your site. I think one of the DIVs
is overshooting the width.

~~~
guymorita
Thanks for the feedback, flipmonk. What's your OS / Browser / Resolution?
Maybe I can repro.

~~~
flipmonk
OS X, Chrome 43, 1920x1200

~~~
guymorita
Thanks! We'll check it out

------
chilleezz
Lets say a tech pro comes to my house and he does a repair and the job is well
done. Now I tell him that next time I am gonna call him directly so that he
doesn't have to lose his commission to Eden. He agrees. How have you tackled
this situation?

